

Why I'm sticking with Vim - gnosis
http://schwabcenter.com/blog/whyvim/

======
gnosis
_"Most Vim users start and stop many sessions per day -- considering the
editor sessions to be subservient to the longer-running parent command shell"_

That's not how I use vim. I keep a single gvim session open at all times, and
do 99% of my editing there. Only about 1% of the time will I start a short-
lived vim session in my shell to quickly do something that I don't feel like
switching to my gvim screen for.

